# Coughing - 2 weeks now. Advice needed!



## Pretzel's Mom (Jan 27, 2013)

We've brought Pretzel (miniature)






home in mid-December. The local pet store provided all the papers from a reputable breeder in the Midwest. First week home we had to treat him for Giardia and Kennel Cough, which cleared up pretty quickly. Then 2 weeks ago he developed the dry wretch again. But it only comes after he's been resting. And has made for two weeks of interrupted sleep for me. Otherwise he's happy, healthy and full of energy with a good appetite. The vets have put him on two different antibiotics. He has a week left on the medicine. Now the Vet says the next step is to X-ray his chest. Any advice? Do these coughs sometimes take weeks to go away like with people? Thanks very much for the poodle guidance!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Reputable breeders do not sell to a pet shop, so you probably have a puppy mill puppy. He needs a chest and neck xray. The vet should check his trachea. Some miniatures have hereditary tracheal collapse issues. 
A Strange Condition in Small Breed Dogs | Tracheal Collapse

I hope he is fine very soon and it's just a bad case of kennel cough! I am so sorry you are having issues with the little guy. You just got him!  He is very cute in his picture and tracheal issues, if that is what it is, CAN get better with maturity. Does he cough when he is on a leash and collar? Maybe he has something stuck in his throat?


----------



## Pretzel's Mom (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks. I appreciate the note and guidance. I've been fearing this or heart disease - too much research info out there. I had hoped he'd magically start getting better I have a call into the vet now to get the X-ray scheduled. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I hope it is something easily treatable. Did he come with a health guarantee? I hate to ask that.  But, you just got the little guy and are obviously having to fork over quite a lot in vet bills.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Pretzel's Mom said:


> I've been fearing this or heart disease - too much research info out there. I had hoped he'd magically start getting better I have a call into the vet now to get the X-ray scheduled.


I'm sorry for the haunting worries swimming around in your mind. It's human nature to ponder the "what if's" and worse case scenarios, but you're doing the smart thing, scheduling an X-ray to get reliable information on what may be going on. I'll keep a good thought for cute little Pretzel. I really feel badly what should be such a happy time for you instead has your heart twisted in knots. Things may very well work out to be perfectly fine, and completely manageable. Hang in there!!:clover:


----------



## Pretzel's Mom (Jan 27, 2013)

You are all so sweet. He did come with a health guarantee ?, but I will try to stay optimistic. I have a 3:30 x-ray scheduled PST and the vet assured me they can check lungs, heart and throat. We only walked him for the first few days after he completed his shots and only have used the harness, no collar. As I write this, I just googled the breeder BJ'S & Guys and am heartbroken to read the various comments written about the owner, Sharon Munk. "Family Owned & Operated." I try not to believe everything posted as I understand there can be a few loud angry customers. But I'm so sad my 11 year old fell madly in love with Pretzel before I did my due diligence. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Pretzels Mom don't beat yourself up about not doing the research before bringing your baby home. We made the same mistake years ago and our fur baby was from a mill. We felt like we saved her. One day at a time. Hopefully the X-ray will give you some answers. Good luck. :0)


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poor baby! Will be anxiously waiting your update! Hoping it'll be good news......


----------



## Pretzel's Mom (Jan 27, 2013)

Very relieved - thanks to my poodle community for your support. Heart, lungs and trachea all appear normal. The vet will share the x-rays to a radiologist for final confirmation, but she said there aren't any signs of serious issues or pneumonia. There is an irritation of the bronchia (interstitial bronchia) which indicates to her he is continuing to battle the trachea bronchitis. So another antibiotic added with the hopes it may just take some additional time to work its way out. Maybe he sensed my relief, cause his energy and appetite doubled tonight!!!! Thanks again for hanging in there with me today. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Pretzel's Mom said:


> Very relieved - thanks to my poodle community for your support. Heart, lungs and trachea all appear normal. The vet will share the x-rays to a radiologist for final confirmation, but she said there aren't any signs of serious issues or pneumonia. There is an irritation of the bronchia (interstitial bronchia) which indicates to her he is continuing to battle the trachea bronchitis. So another antibiotic added with the hopes it may just take some additional time to work its way out. Maybe he sensed my relief, cause his energy and appetite doubled tonight!!!! Thanks again for hanging in there with me today.


Giant sigh of relief and noisy celebration for Pretzel's good news coming to you from me in New Jersey!! Thanks for letting us know. So happy things appear to be working out as we all hoped. Now go snuggle with that little darling, and please give him a hug from me.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Just remember that your darling can have post infection inflammation / cough just like people. It can hang around for a while so keep the faith and know that your in our prayers


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pretzel's Mom (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you! I will sleep much better tonight.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

He sure is a cutie!! So glad it's nothing too serious and he's feeling better day by day


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Pretzel is a cutie and hope he feels better soon.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Pretzel's mom, I am SO excited that you had the xray and it didn't show anything hideous! Get him over this and love him. He's adorable.  

I do hope you go back with the vet bills to the petshop and show them, though. NObody should have to go through the heart ache and expense you have endured at a time when you should be reveling in the excitement of a new puppy in the house. The pet shop needs to know he came to you with giardia and a serious case of kennel cough.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So glad the news is (relatively) good! With such a good Mom,I'm sure Pretzel will be on the mend soon!!!!
Hugs,
From Molly & Laurel


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so happy to hear that Pretzel is on the mend. Those nagging coughs can linger on. i hope this new antibiotic does the trick. You should go back to the pet store and inform them.


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Glad to hear Pretzel is on the mend! Sure is a cutie!


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Good, so happy to know that Pretzel is going to be ok, now i all so feel much better, yes you should go to the pet store, let them know, not that there going to do anything about it.


----------



## Pretzel's Mom (Jan 27, 2013)

*Thank you!*

You're a great group - thank you! I called the Pet Store owner yesterday, and let him know how frustrated I was concerning this ongoing illness. I had also contacted the USDA and did some research on the "Breeder". Although Pretzel's papers say he's from a breeder, of course they are broker/breeders. The Pet Store owner insisted that Pretzel was born in a small group, and that their other business is brokerage. I tried to get more information from him, but he was very evasive. I also wanted him to call the breeder to get some "history," but he refused until I know what the diagnosis is. It didn't do me much good to try to convince him that just like humans, the doctor can't take an endless shotgun approach or this could go on forever. I'm almost hesitant to add that he did wrap up by telling me that they are closing their local location - but he will still be reachable at their store about 40 minutes away. And he shared the store number, and his cell number, asking me to follow up with him. Good news is he only coughed once last night, and I actually woke up by my alarm, the first time in weeks!!!! Hugs to all the cuties out there


----------



## Pretzel's Mom (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi everybody. I'm headed in for a 2nd opinion today. The latest antibiotic - Clavamox- isn't working. The vet recommends the next step- full blood panel, and esophagus flush/ deep culture which will require anesthesia. Cost around $300+. I spoke to the pet shop owner- he told me to fax him the bills and he will cover everything except office visits (I am assuming they have insurance backing them up). Do any of you have experience with this procedure? Thank you - love hearing from you on my puppy journey.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

OK, good for that pet shop owner, doing the right thing for you. Please keep us all posted on how your sweet fur baby is doing. Were sending nothing but good blessings your way, and poodle hugs for little Pretzel.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Sounds like pet shop is ok, but dont hold breath until u get $ back.  Learning lesson for us all. Hope pup is ok. Sounds like a simple procedure.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hope everything for You and Pretzel comes to a happy conclusion! Our thoughts are with you! Let us know!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I am impressed the pet shop owner is working with you on this. 

Best wishes for good news for Pretzel!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Pretzel's Mom*: Hope to soon hear Pretzel's all better and you've been reimbursed for his care. Though NOTHING can compensate for his and your distress, poor pup! Blast those "puppy brokers" and pet shops! You're doing all the right things for Pretzel, and for others who could be misled as you were. Keep the good fight going, tell _everyone_ _you know_--DO NOT BUY PET SHOP PUPPIES, no matter how cute they are. Of course Pretzel is yours now and he's adorable and we all want him well and with you for many years to come. Good luck with everything!!:clover:


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow. I haven't been on the forum for a while. I am so impressed that the store even offered $$. But, like the others, I wouldn't believe it until it happens; especilly since they are closing that location and would like to keep you happy until they close. My own dog was a "rescue" from what I believe to be a "miller". He came with both giardia and coccidia and gave it to my two other dogs. They all had to be treated twice. It was all the bleaching that was the real pain. Surfaces that could not be bleachedl (I did an acrea of lawn), were steamed; even though I read that steaming won't do it---just for peace of mind. Thank goodness I didn't have to deal with kennel cough, too.

But, what I did want to say is, my boy is 1yr old now; beautiful, healthy and an energetic trouble-maker, but we really couldn't love him any more than we do!

You are doing right by Pretzel, he is adorable, and eventually this will all be just a past memory, replaced by all the things that make Pretzel the unique boy that he is; your boy! Thank you for giving him a good and loving family home. Thank you for telling the pet shop, as likely all of the animals there could have been exposed and there are probably many other families dealing with this, too.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I only just saw this thread. I am glad you seem to be making progress with Pretzel's health problems and hope you have a long and happy life with him. I also hope the store owner does right by you financially.

The advice from Outwest to use your experience as the basis for helping others you know to understand the risks of buying puppies at pet stores is really great. If we want to stop puppy mills we have to make sure there is no market for their products.


----------



## Pretzel's Mom (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks all my Pretzel friends! Back to the vet yesterday to continue our investigation on the coughing.... The vet is honestly baffled by the case, since the symptoms don't fit any classic or even unusual cases he's seen in all of his years of practicing. He has now advised patience and that if I'm okay with it, we just try to wait it out. Pretzel has fallen madly in love with our dog park, and loves walking with me, running uphill all the way. No coughing when he's active! Only after sleep or rest.... so sad admission that since my sleeping has suffered the most, Pretzel has to be moved off the bed and downstairs to his crate in the family room. Not sure if he slept as I did hear whining throughout the night. And in the morning when I finally gave in at 5:00 am, he was just sitting peacefully waiting for his freedom. No coughing then - thinking he may not have slept during the night. After his 6 am nap on the couch, the coughing returned  
I'll be sending the Pet Shop owner the bills today, so will let you know what follows! Thanks again for your kind thoughts and words!


----------



## pap2labc (Jun 25, 2010)

I'll share my experience with coughing, for what it's worth. About a year and a half ago I bought a 9 mos. old toy who had grown too big for the conformation ring. The last thing his breeder did before sending us out the door was give him the intranasal bordatella vaccine. I would have said don't bother, but it was over before I could say anything.  I don't do bordatella after having kennel cough sweep through my pack even though they were all UTD with the vaccine. Get new boy home and he happily assimilates into the pack. One member of our pack is a very senior toy poodle. One week after the new guy arrived, toy poodle starts coughing...and coughing. From there our story sounds similar to yours. Lots of vet trips and lots of different antibiotics. Unlike your pup, Oliver coughed all the time. He coughed all night, all day, but was eating and drinking and active as usual. I kept my guys in quarantine because I thought they'd all get it, but nobody else came down with it. Somewhere between week 5 and 6 it went away. These were the longest 5-6 weeks of my life because it was like living with a baby goose. We all felt horrible but no medicine helped. Then he stopped coughing.  

I don't know if the new boy shed the virus due to the vaccine, or if this was something totally not related, but all ended well. 

There is hope and you are in our thoughts!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Pretzel's mom*: I hope to hear the mystery cough disappears completely in time. Glad your vet is so thorough, at least things can be "ruled out." If I ruled the kingdom, Pretzel's cough would already be gone! Meanwhile, I'm glad to hear he rules your heart and is having such a good, active time of it. i hope the nights get more restful for you both. As is my habit, I was web surfing to learn about dog coughs, nothing new or novel, though something about possible fungus infections or protzoan disease caught my eye. Heaven knows I'm as far from being a vet as a gal can get! Hope to hear the pet store owner ponies up for the veterinary expenses. And that you do become vocal in discouraging others from pet store puppy purchases. Good luck to your little guy and thanks for the update.:clover:
Dog Owner's Guide:Canine Coughs
Dog Owner's Guide:Canine Coughs


----------



## Pretzel's Mom (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you so much! Sorry you had to live through this with Oliver - the quarantine process with your pack must have been really hard. You do give me great hope, and positive encouragement to stay patient! Does feel like we will just have to wait this one out, but reassuring to hear your guy got through it, and the others didn't catch it too. Will check back in soon.


----------

